# Ballistics by the Inch



## AWP (Jan 8, 2011)

A pretty interesting site with a ton of data. I admire their dedication.

http://ballisticsbytheinch.com/



> We were curious just exactly what the drop-off in velocity was for a given caliber over a range of barrel lengths, and using a variety of available ammunition.  So, we decided to do some actual testing.  And, we wanted to make this information freely available as a service to gun owners everywhere.  This website is the result.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 8, 2011)

Awesome, bookmarked!  Thanks for the link to the site Free.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 8, 2011)

Sticky post IMO.


----------



## skeeter (Jan 8, 2011)

Thats a wonderful find!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 9, 2011)

Great read. Very interesting.


----------



## Brooklynben (Jan 11, 2011)

OK... maybe not 'everyone' hates Free any longer.    Thanks


----------

